# Extract To All Grain Conversion



## Thefatdoghead (13/10/11)

Gday
I've seen some really nice looking recipes in BYO mag but a lot of them are extract/partial. One in particular is 2.7kg wheat liquid malt extract and the recipe also has 0.45kg wheat malt. So how do I convert the extract back to grain weight?
Cheers


----------



## kelbygreen (13/10/11)

if it only has wheat extract sub the wheat for the wheat extract to the same SG but if it has say wheat and other extracts then not to sure. I think beersmith does (well did) have a conversion tool. I know I did one AG recipe I converted to extract but sure it can do it both ways??


----------



## stux (13/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> if it only has wheat extract sub the wheat for the wheat extract to the same SG but if it has say wheat and other extracts then not to sure. I think beersmith does (well did) have a conversion tool. I know I did one AG recipe I converted to extract but sure it can do it both ways??



Wheat Extract is often 50/50 or 60/40 etc Wheat Malt/2 Row or Wheat Malt/Pilsner

I would swap the wheat malt extract for for 50/50 Wheat/Pilsner to the same gravity


----------



## DU99 (13/10/11)

Beersmith converts both ways
http://www.beersmith.com/blog/2008/06/03/c...o-malt-extract/


----------



## Thefatdoghead (13/10/11)

I got beer tools pro. cheers guys.


----------



## ekul (13/10/11)

if it were me i'd get brewmate, put the initial ingredient in and see what gravity it gives. Then put the substituted ingredient in.

Eg 1kg of wheat malt @ 70% eff and 23L gives an OG of 1010
1kg of wheat malt extract in 23L gives an OG of 1013, so i wound back the OG to give me an OG of 1010 to yield 745g of wheat malt extract.


----------

